# New Groundbreakers



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Finished these a little while ago but just came across the pics so,.....here you go!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Great work - I can't wait to see them all lit up and diplayed.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

They look great Tyler!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. And yes, waiting for some night shots of these guys.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work they very well done I agree need some nite shots


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

nice work


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work, I like the fact that everyone approaches groundbreakers in a slightly different way. I really like the first one and the rendering of the collar bone in the second photo is great. The look look great during the day but have to agree that they will become very spooky in the dark.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yeah Tyler, where the nigh pics? Corpses in daylight are bikini models in pantsuits!
You are an unstoppable prop machine! Nice work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They look great Tyler, I really like the expression on the 1st one!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Sweet! They look great.  They're going to look so cool under lighting.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work on these guys!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorte is the one coming out of the bottom of the tree. Great work!


----------

